# الصابون الصلب من الدقيق هل هذا صحيح



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

هل فعلا ممكن صناعة صابون الشمس من الدقيق ...:32::32:
نا أعمل فى مجال التكييف ولا أفهم عن الكيمياء ولا المنظفات شئ ولاكن افكر فى مشروع إعادة تدوير زيوت الطعام فى مصر برجاء من المتخصصين فقط الرد عليه لأننى شاهدت على النت 100طريقه لعمل الصابون الصلب الابيض وهو يسمى صابون شمس فى مصر وهو يستخدم فى غسيل الملابس ولم ارى شئ عن الصابون الاسمر الصلب الخاص لأدوات المائده ...
أرجو من أصحاب الخبره والعلم إفادتى للنوعين بالمقادير المظبوطه وطريقة التحضير ويا ريت لو فى أسعار بالمصرى والخامات بالمسمى المصرى أو مسمى السوق 

ولكم الشكر أخوانى فى المنتدى 
وبرجاء الرد بالشرح الوافى


----------



## hishont2 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## الاميرررر (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انا بردو سمعت نفس الكلام وهو تصنيع الصابون من الدقيق والزيوت 
نرجو الرد وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

